# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Bacon, it's not just for breakfast anymore

## rebel

http://www.instructables.com/id/Baco...cake-Brownies/

You could be the life of the party with these brownies.  Forget the marijuana.
Pass these babies out to your terrorist "friends" and wait for the show!

----------


## Ken

Reb, I've lost 24 lbs. this year.   :Smile:   If I suffer a moment of weakness at 2:00 a.m. some morning and make these bacon cheesecake brownies  :Innocent:   and gain a single pound,  :Sneaky2:  .............

----------


## Trabitha

Ken...I gained FIVE lbs just reading the recipe!!!

----------


## hunter63

LOL, I guess I didn't read any e-mails last night, and was gonna post this, guess y'all are on the ball.
DW was ready to barf.................an hardy Oh, Uckyyyyyyy
I though it would be a good survival food, my self, at least one food group.

----------

